# German Wirehaired breeder (The Quest Begins)



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Start with the national breed club GWPCA - Breede/Kennel Listing

Looks like they have issues with hips, elbows, heart, thyroid and Von Willebrand's disease. Vwd is a type of hemophilia but I believe there's a genetic test.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you so much I'm actually checking out the exact website now and researching the OFA. This search is actually proven to be a lil easier than for a golden, oddly. One breeder is using PennHip kind of close to me (Kansas City, MO) should I trust PennHip as there is no way to search the actual results, correct? I added the websites below if anyone has any interest.

Mya (PennHip)

Captains Kennels Available Puppies (better OFA results but further away)


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

found at least one dog chic certified...
Afterhours Kennels German Wirehaired Pointer | Established in 1971


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

The dog handler who shows my Clumber Spaniel breeds German Wirehaired Pointers. http://scotiakennel.com

I have absolutely no idea about her litter plans.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you I will give the breeder a call tomorrow. I just got off the phone with afterhours breeder everything checks out on the upcoming paris & austin litter except that austin has an expired eye certificate and paris has not been tested for the von disease. The breeder stated she will not be testing the eyes as she has not had any complaints from past puppy buyers. Breeder also stated paris the mother will be chic certified as the "von" disease is no longer a requirement for OFA for this breed. Not sure what to think.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

GoldenDude said:


> The dog handler who shows my Clumber Spaniel breeds German Wirehaired Pointers. http://scotiakennel.com
> 
> I have absolutely no idea about her litter plans.


I tried calling the number listed on the website it is not a working number. I went through the GWCPA website of listed breeders. The breeder who had the most OFA clearances was Afterhours. I did not include dogs who had passed over the bridge or overly past breeding age 10 or more yrs. Most chic dogs were male but it was hard finding a female in this breed that had chic certification. I know Paris is not tested for VWD and Austin needs an updated eye exam and a heart test by an actual cardiologist would be best but it seems this is a breeder with most OFA clearances at this time. Most of the breeders listed on GWCPA only had thyroid or hips and elbow. I'm kind of stuck in a corner and leaning with going with Afterhours. Any advice from experienced puppy buyers? Am I making a big mistake? Much appreciation for any advice.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

u0643262 said:


> I tried calling the number listed on the website it is not a working number. I went through the GWCPA website of listed breeders. The breeder who had the most OFA clearances was Afterhours. I did not include dogs who had passed over the bridge or overly past breeding age 10 or more yrs. Most chic dogs were male but it was hard finding a female in this breed that had chic certification. I know Paris is not tested for VWD and Austin needs an updated eye exam and a heart test by an actual cardiologist would be best but it seems this is a breeder with most OFA clearances at this time. Most of the breeders listed on GWCPA only had thyroid or hips and elbow. I'm kind of stuck in a corner and leaning with going with Afterhours. Any advice from experienced puppy buyers? Am I making a big mistake? Much appreciation for any advice.


I'll ping my dog handler and ask if she has any recommendations.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually scratch that. The breeder I was thinking of has a GSP vs a GWP. 

However, I do know somebody local who does conformation, field, and obedience with her dogs and is also a breeder. In fact, she just got an OTCH on her girlie who is now an OTCH MACH MH dog.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

u0643262 said:


> I tried calling the number listed on the website it is not a working number. I went through the GWCPA website of listed breeders. The breeder who had the most OFA clearances was Afterhours. I did not include dogs who had passed over the bridge or overly past breeding age 10 or more yrs. Most chic dogs were male but it was hard finding a female in this breed that had chic certification. I know Paris is not tested for VWD and Austin needs an updated eye exam and a heart test by an actual cardiologist would be best but it seems this is a breeder with most OFA clearances at this time. Most of the breeders listed on GWCPA only had thyroid or hips and elbow. I'm kind of stuck in a corner and leaning with going with Afterhours. Any advice from experienced puppy buyers? Am I making a big mistake? Much appreciation for any advice.


I spoke with my dog handler and she is planning a breeding or two in 2018. She gave me her updated phone number which I can PM to you if you're interested.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Is your partner interested in hunting or showing? Like all sporting breeds, they have split decades ago. Field lines act and function differently than show lines. I'm not sure where you are in the US, but if I was interested in hunting, I would contact my local NAVHDA club. www.navhda.org NAVHDA is a club for pointers to compete in their own hunt tests. They are separate from AKC. The members of NAVHDA will have litters that will be from field lines, not show lines. NAVHDA is also a great resource if you want to train your pup for hunting or hunt tests.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Is your partner interested in hunting or showing? Like all sporting breeds, they have split decades ago. Field lines act and function differently than show lines.


No offense, but I don't believe that's the case with the pointer breeds as it is with the retrievers... 

Pretty sure you don't have GWS breeders going out of their way to produce "pet only" puppies who are especially calm and "white" coats and whatnot. :wink2:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> No offense, but I don't believe that's the case with the pointer breeds as it is with the retrievers...
> 
> Pretty sure you don't have GWS breeders going out of their way to produce "pet only" puppies who are especially calm and "white" coats and whatnot. :wink2:


Pull out some show catalogs and look. I doubt you’ll see any with more than a JH. Certainly none with a DC or even a FC or AFC. Their titles are all the same initials as retrievers. Unfortunately sad to say, there are splits in all the sporting breeds. Even chessies now fall in 2 categories. Gordon setters are a good example of the split. The show types are far bigger, longer furred, and not as birdy. Sound familiar? I am a member of my local spaniel/pointing club. I am a spaniel hunt test judge. It’s pretty sad when you have to convince a dog to pick up a bird.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

I spoke with my dog handler and she is planning a breeding or two in 2018. She gave me her updated phone number which I can PM to you if you're interested.[/QUOTE]

Goldendude I sent you a PM.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> Is your partner interested in hunting or showing? Like all sporting breeds, they have split decades ago. Field lines act and function differently than show lines. I'm not sure where you are in the US, but if I was interested in hunting, I would contact my local NAVHDA club. www.navhda.org NAVHDA is a club for pointers to compete in their own hunt tests. They are separate from AKC. The members of NAVHDA will have litters that will be from field lines, not show lines. NAVHDA is also a great resource if you want to train your pup for hunting or hunt tests.


My partner is more interested in shed hunting. I could see the possibility at one point to go hunting but it has also been a couple of yrs since the last hunting trip. I on the other hand am pushing for dock diving but shed hunting would definitely be the main interest. We would not be “showing” the dog and the hunt tests would be also less likely. I am located in Kansas City.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Megora said:


> Actually scratch that. The breeder I was thinking of has a GSP vs a GWP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to google “OTCH” as I just newly joined this forum in October. I am learning something everyday and very thankful I ran into this forum. Do u know if this breeder you mentioned has chic or OFA clearances? If you know the website or the names of the dogs I can look it up on OFA. Thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Pull out some show catalogs and look. I doubt you’ll see any with more than a JH. Certainly none with a DC or even a FC or AFC. Their titles are all the same initials as retrievers. Unfortunately sad to say, there are splits in all the sporting breeds. Even chessies now fall in 2 categories. Gordon setters are a good example of the split. The show types are far bigger, longer furred, and not as birdy. Sound familiar? I am a member of my local spaniel/pointing club. I am a spaniel hunt test judge. It’s pretty sad when you have to convince a dog to pick up a bird.


GWPCA - Honors <= I believe these are relatively current dogs. 

Gordon's are a little different not so much because the dogs are crap, but they sometimes need special handling and the owners are not as active as with other breeds. And even with that you do have a scattering of field test titles behind the dogs in catalogs.

I have a friend (who I really admire) who does everything with her gordons, including field. And that's using positive only methods too, which I don't believe works with all breeds as I think it relies more on what the dogs naturally have. If it isn't there, you tend to see more people dabbling and dropping out of sports or not competing. <= That said, I don't know why more people don't do stuff with their dogs. You have really nice dogs out there - especially when they come from good breeders.


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Update!*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for the help! After researching all GWP breeders my significant other has decided to go with After Hours Kennel. If anyone knows the breeder will know is the last time to speak or interject. They did not have every single health clearance on my check list but nonetheless I am glad I intervened as he would of ended up at a breeder paying $$ for no health clearances. I have attached pictures of the pup we will be getting "Rome" but he will be renamed Brunswick. The pups were born December 9, 2017 go home after January 29th. I wish the breeder would of used a holistic vet and didn't remove the de claws but we were the last of the list to get a pup and were suppose to get a female but one of the other customers dropped out so we are getting the boy we wanted! The breeder gets health clearances January 25th as thats when the puppies get their shots but what health related paperwork should I ask from the breeder? More specifically, the breeder had a litter and was also helping out her vet who also had a litter from her sire how/what should I ask for to make sure our puppy came from the right litter? Last but most importantly anyone have any recommendations or more specifically what toys or anything else to buy? It would be great if it was more breed specific too as we both have never owned a GWP. As of right now we are going to put a crate in the bedroom while we sleep at night and when we are away until potty trained. I am also going to be working from home the 1st week the pup comes home. Any advice is much appreciated!!


----------

